# June 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jul 16, 2022)

Congratulations to @Sil for "Marley", the June 2022 Photo of the Month.


----------



## Sil (Jul 16, 2022)

thank you all !!! very kind !!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 16, 2022)

I knew this was a winner as soon as I saw it. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 16, 2022)

A very worthy winner, well done.....


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 16, 2022)

Congratulations, excellent shot indeed!


----------

